# Already on Rogers - how to cancel plan, re-sign for iPhone, and keep same number?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm posting this on behalf of "a friend" (really!) who bought a blackberry 5 months ago and now would like to break the contract, pay the ECF, and get the iPhone.

Has anyone here done this? Can it all be done at a Rogers store? The most important thing is that the phone number is retained. 

1. Pay $400 ECF to cancel current account
2. Transfer number to new account
3. Pay $299 for 16GB iPhone on a totally new plan. 

Just wondering if someone could shed a bit more light on the process, thanks!


----------



## lanbo (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think you can keep the number but everything eles is posible


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

lanbo said:


> I don't think you can keep the number


Yes, you can keep the number!

So I got my iPhone 3G… | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

bob99 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm posting this on behalf of "a friend" (really!) who bought a blackberry 5 months ago and now would like to break the contract, pay the ECF, and get the iPhone.
> 
> Has anyone here done this? Can it all be done at a Rogers store? The most important thing is that the phone number is retained.
> 
> ...



Don't cancel and pay the RIDICULOUS fee ...

Transfer the contract into someone elses name ... find a friend or family member or post it on ebay and make sure to state that it's in a acontract .. Sell the phone for free ... you are sure to get someone.

I know, this is how I've gotten out of contracts in the past. The ECF is obserd, it's used to be to a maximum of $200 but then they realized they could make more money and bumped it up.

Don't give in to them, just transfer the unit over to someone else. It's cheaper for you and won't be as big of a hit on the wallet.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

They wouldn't be able to keep their own number this way would they? You could switch to Fido; porting your number over. This method will not incur the ECF.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Really, this is for a friend! I already have a 16GB white iPhone, and I'm loving it. He made the decision to switch after seeing mine!

Shane, if he transfers the account to someone else, is it possible to retain the number? 

Does anyone know someone who has actually done the "port to fido" thing without incurring the ECF? I considered doing that before I found my Rogers iPhone, but the guy at the Fido shop said that wasn't an option for the iPhone.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Porting to fido does retain the phone number, on fido. This is the point of "Line Number Portability."

This may avoid the ECF, but usually after 12 months, not 5 months, as stated above.



bob99 said:


> Really, this is for a friend! I already have a 16GB white iPhone, and I'm loving it. He made the decision to switch after seeing mine!
> 
> Shane, if he transfers the account to someone else, is it possible to retain the number?
> 
> ...


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

I desperately want to get out of my Telus contract (for obvious reasons). Anyone heard if Rogers offers a deal to poach new customers? Like paying Telus' penalty? That would be sweet.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

chasMac said:


> I desperately want to get out of my Telus contract (for obvious reasons). Anyone heard if Rogers offers a deal to poach new customers? Like paying Telus' penalty? That would be sweet.


Haha, yeah I wish. I'd only owe Bell $100 if I left now, but the point is, I don't want to pay them anything at all, so I'll stay until Dec 4, and then hello iPhone. (Hopefully with Christmas deals by that time...)


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Another option to consider or investigate is if you have a good friend or family member who is currently with Rogers or Fido and is either eligible for upgrade pricing or currently not in a contract. They buy the iPhone for you and then you just pop your Rogers SIM card in it. They keep using their existing phone (now with a new 3 year contract) and you have a shiny new iPhone. Obviously you are gonna reimburse them for the iPhone and maybe provide additional compensation / incentives for signing a 3 year contract for you. Considering you are gonna save $400 in ECF, you can afford to offer them something nice.


----------

